# Albino Bushynose Plecos lay eggs after 1.5 years in a 29 G Shrimp tank



## Berylla (Mar 4, 2013)

I performed a massive water change and the following day I find eggs sticking to the glass of the 29G shrimp tank. I was surprised to see the male looking after the eggs. 

Three days later, the eggs hatched and little babies with attached yolk sacks are swimming everywhere in the tank.

16 days later, after we return from our vacation to Canada, the babies are growing up fast. We asked our housekeeper to change a half bucket of water every other day to ensure the water quality remained stable. 

Enjoy!

oops, forgot the photos and video. Here they are:


Daddy with eggs. He's constantly fanning the eggs.


movie of dad with eggs



Movie of newly hatched baby with yolk sack. Move mouse over image and click.


Babies, 16 days after hatching


Movie of 16 day old babies. Look at the baby attached to the mom! This is the first time I've seen the father allow the mother get close to the babies.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Is there cories in the tank as bristlenose don't stick their eggs to glass but in a cave.


----------



## Berylla (Mar 4, 2013)

susankat said:


> Is there cories in the tank as bristlenose don't stick their eggs to glass but in a cave.


Hi Susan,

There are only shrimps and two albino bushynose plecos. I was really surprised about the eggs on the tank wall myself! It's such a treat to see everything up clear and in the open.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

That is amazing. I have raised bns for about 8 years and have never seen that happen.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Cute! 

Yeah I thought they laid in caves as well. I guess he saw the other side of the netting as cave like enough?


----------



## Berylla (Mar 4, 2013)

majerah1 said:


> Yeah I thought they laid in caves as well. I guess he saw the other side of the netting as cave like enough?


That would be a good guess! They must have been desperate for a home. I noticed that she was very fat looking for months.


----------



## zwanged (Nov 4, 2012)

Great pics, and congrats! The video is awesome too. Doubt that my albino BN plecos will try to breed with my cichlids in the same tank 

-Zeke



Berylla said:


> I performed a massive water change and the following day I find eggs sticking to the glass of the 29G shrimp tank. I was surprised to see the male looking after the eggs.
> 
> Three days later, the eggs hatched and little babies with attached yolk sacks are swimming everywhere in the tank.
> 
> ...


----------

